# felt bartape



## beertech (Mar 19, 2012)

really like the oem felt bartape that came on my z4. Problem is its white and want to replace with black. None of the felt dealers in ontario carry the felt tape. What aftermarket tape has the same soft feel as the felt stuff


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

beertech said:


> really like the oem felt bartape that came on my z4. Problem is its white and want to replace with black. None of the felt dealers in ontario carry the felt tape. What aftermarket tape has the same soft feel as the felt stuff


Order the oem bartape through the felt website....and then once your done putting on that black tape...shoot us a pic to see how it looks.
The bar tape on my Z4 is getting dirty also.
I have been successful getting it somewhat clean by using a magic eraser with some effort involved.....

RIDE ON!


----------



## Sully00 (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the factory tape as well. I'd like to match my tape to my white saddle but I think the dirty factor would bother me...I tend to wash my bike after it's been in air.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

I liked the factory tape as well but after 6 months of riding it looked like dirty dishwater. I replaced with with the white Fizik tape. Although it isn't as 'cushy' as the Felt factory tape, I've come to like it much better...and it cleans up easily as it's not porus like the Felt tape.


----------

